# compiz klatkowanie [solved]

## bugihush

Witam ,

Podczas obracania kostki w compizie w środowisku gnome mam efekt tzw "klatkowania" . Problem występuje tylko za pierwszym razem, później już przejście jest płynne, dopiero po dłuższym nie używaniu funkcji dzieje się tak samo. Czym to może być spwoodowane ? 

pozdrwiamLast edited by bugihush on Tue Aug 17, 2010 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Przykro mi, ale niestety nie dam rady w jednym poscie zmiescic informacji, czym to MOZE byc spowodowane.

----------

## bugihush

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Przykro mi, ale niestety nie dam rady w jednym poscie zmiescic informacji, czym to MOZE byc spowodowane.

 

ale od czego zacząć sprawdzanie ? dodam, że system cały przekompilowany, świeży . Nie wiem  w czym szukać problemu.  Ogólnie jak mam conky to podczas tego zacięcia jest taki pik do 50 % . Sprzęt to core2, nvidia 8600gt, 

```
bugi bugi # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8300_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 16 Aug 2010 13:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages info news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch verbose"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--verbose --progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/enlightenment"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="GLX X a52 aac aalib acl acpi adns alsa ao apm asf asx audio audiofile auto-completion automount avcodec avi bash-completion berkdb bin bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cleartype cli consolekit cpp cracklib crypt curl cxx dbus diskwrite dri dts dvb dvd dvdr ecore eds emboss encode eq ethereal etwin evo exif fam fb fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gcj gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k jpg lame lcms ldap libcaca libg++ libnotify lzo mad matroska mikmod mime mmx mng modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack nas nautilus ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia objc objc++ ogg opengl openmp osc oss pam pango pcmcia pcre pdf pdflib perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime rdesktop readline reflection rss ruby samba sdl session smp snmp speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stroke svg svga swat symlink sysfs taglib tagwriting tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype unicode usb visual vorbis win32codecs wma wmv x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

bugi bugi # 

```

```
bugi bugi # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@livecd)  Fri Sep 18 09:56:15 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2009

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "TouchPad"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

  # FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

  #  FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

   # FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

    Load           "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Touchpad"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Device" "/devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input5"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "130"

    Option         "RightEdge" "840"

    Option         "TopEdge" "130"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "640"

    Option         "FingerLow" "7"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "8"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MinTapTime" "110"

    Option         "ClickTime" "0"

    Option         "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "20"

    Option         "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.35"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.8"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "1"

    Option         "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

    Option         "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

    Option         "UpDownScrolling" "1"

    Option         "CircularScrolling" "1"

    Option         "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

    Option         "CircScrollTrigger" "3"

    Option         "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

  #  Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "evBits" "+1"

    Option         "keyBits" "~1-255 ~352-511"

    Option         "Pass" "3"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    Identifier     "My Monitor"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 64.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 100.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "HP LP2475w"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 94.0

    VertRefresh     48.0 - 85.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "HP LP2475w"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 94.0

    VertRefresh     48.0 - 85.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

    Identifier     "Standard VGA"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    BoardName      "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Identifier     "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600M GT"

    Option         "ADDARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "UseEvents" "false"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "true"

    Option         "BackingStore" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600M GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-1"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1920x1200_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1920x1200 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1920x1200_60 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1920x1200 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-1"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1920x1200_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

bugi bugi # 

```

----------

## Dagger

1) wywal     Option         "BackingStore" "true" 

2) sprawdz ustawienia powermizera. Jezeli sa na auto - zegary karty moga byc ustawione na wartosci minimalne. W momencie podwyzszonego zapotrzebowania (obracanie kostki) - powermizer moze przelaczac karte na wyzsza czestotliwosci (dlatego efekt moze byc widoczny tylko podczas pierwszego obrotu). Zmiana w nvidia-settings moze rozwiazac problem.

----------

## bugihush

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 1) wywal     Option         "BackingStore" "true" 
> 
> 2) sprawdz ustawienia powermizera. Jezeli sa na auto - zegary karty moga byc ustawione na wartosci minimalne. W momencie podwyzszonego zapotrzebowania (obracanie kostki) - powermizer moze przelaczac karte na wyzsza czestotliwosci (dlatego efekt moze byc widoczny tylko podczas pierwszego obrotu). Zmiana w nvidia-settings moze rozwiazac problem.

 

rzeczywiście, już zaczałem kombinować z opcjami cpu freq scalling ale to wina tak jak napisałeś ustawień w nvidia-settings a dokładnie powermizer. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## bugihush

Jednak nie działa dobrze bo program nvidia-settings nie trzyma ustawień. Dałęm zapisz konfiguracje , zarówno dla użytkownika zwykłego jak i root'a i po restarcie jest tak jak było czyli powermizer jest włączony w trybie adaptive.

----------

## Dagger

mozesz dodac sobie maly skrypt do autostartu, ktory bedzie wczytywal ustawienia powermizera podczas logowania.

Jest cala masa howto na sieci.

----------

